
Transitioning to SCSS at Scale - danso
https://codeascraft.com/2015/02/02/transitioning-to-scss-at-scale/
======
timrpeterson
400,000 Lines of CSS over 2,000+ files? Is that a common scenario?

~~~
have_faith
I assume that's all CSS across all of their projects, not just the main site.

------
snarkyturtle
I feel like postcss would work even better with their workflow since it
converts css to an AST and allows you to transform it natively, whereas with
sass you have to work around it.

------
webo
Bigger question is, why does a company like Etsy (or any non-trivial project)
was not already using some kind of CSS preprocessor from day 1?

~~~
cotillion
Etsy: Founded: June 18, 2005

SASS: First appeared 2006

CSS: Initial release December 17, 1996

If they knew how to time-travel I hope they focused on implementing other
future tech.

